# Tell me your best funny poo story



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

It seems my brain works better in the early mornings and I don't know if its just before I wake up or right after. . . but since I'm retired now, I have a few minutes to love on Sami and Carley and enjoy good morning kisses.
I am up to Chapter 17 now and debated seriously about including a chapter about Freddy's cancer. Since this has certainly had an impact on all of us, including Sami and Carley, I did put a chapter in about this subject.
I have tried to keep everything upbeat and funny, but life sometimes takes a sour turn.
I was remembering this morning some of the funny stories I have read over the 4 years I have been on ILMC and wondered about an upbeat chapter of the other poos of my friends cockapoos to balance out, and follow the cancer chapter.
I cannot tell you how many times I have belly laughed at some of your stories. I remember Some about Wreck it Ralph, and wasent it Dudley that swallowed a sock . . .TWICE?? I hope I'm not mistaken on that.
I could go thru and pick out stories, but I then have to print out the story and all the comments that follow are printed as well. This could mean dozens of pages and possibly an ink cartridge or two, so I wondered if you would be so kind as to write on this thread ONE funny story about your poo and refresh my memory for those I have forgotten. I will be able to include 5 to 8 stories, so maybe first come, first serve??
I will see how many are submitted and go from there.
So put on your thinking caps, or search for your previous threads and send me a funny story about your beloved poo so I can bring the tempo back up to a hilarious level with our poo antics. 
Who knows, maybe your story will be read by millions?? (very positive thinking on my part).
I will use your poos name, but not yours, unless you tell me to include your ILMC surname.
Now get going, I am in holding for this chapter.


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

So, had taken Barney (10mths) on walk with my parents following costal cliff path from Seaton to Beer (Devon), which has a small picturesque pebble beach and is used by local fishermen to haul in their mornings bounty. As Barney's recall is not fantastic, armed with treats & his fav toy, I tentatively let him off lead for game of fetch. All was going so well, I admit to feeling a puff of pride seeing bystanders admiring glances at this jaunty little boy happily bounding around, or sitting and waiting with paw trembling in anticipation of me throwing his toy & then it happened... Barney shot past me like a polaris missile! He had caught scent of a discarded fish carcass!. It was 'Game On' with Barney going flat out with myself & my dad in hot pursuit, frantically calling his name whilst waving my bag of treats, Barney trying to gulp it down whilst charging around, ears flapping & tail waving like a flag. A member of the public even joined in the GAME which Barney thought was great fun. Eventually I managed to grab Barney & prise the remaining fish skin from his clenched jaws - which was no easy task. I then had the walk of shame past the rows of deckchairs, whose inhabitants had watched the drama unfold and were now stifling their giggles and wiping tears of mirth from their eyes, watching Barney being dragged behind me desperately trying to get back to his 'Catch of The Day!'.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is funny!! Thank you so much......and thank you for including your poos name. Did you want your surname included? I also love your descriptive story telling ability. Well done.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I can't think of any by Lexi & Beemer that's truly worthy but I do think the love of Ruby & Ted is definitely worthy of being a part of your book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I can't think of any by Lexi & Beemer that's truly worthy but I do think the love of Ruby & Ted is definitely worthy of being a part of your book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Girl . . . . don't force me to scan back thru all your threads as I remember laughing at many of Lexi and Beemer's antics. You were one of the members I immediately thought of when I decided to do a chapter devoted to funny antics. It will not take you long to remember them as puppies and all the funny things they did. don't worry about format, I will help with that and Marzi the genius will correct me when I mess that up, so see . . . . we got this!! Now write me a story . . . . please . . . .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll add I just need time to think


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It was just a few days after we had got Miss Maggie Fluffy Legs that I decided that I was going to have a bath. I couldn't very well let my husband puppy sit so I took Maggie into the bathroom with me thinking that she couldn't get into too much trouble in such a small room. As I was having my bath, this little tiny head kept trying to pop up to see what I was doing. Being so small, she couldn't see over the edge of the tub so I turned her little bathtub over; which was a small plastic wash basin; and placed it on the floor beside the bathtub so that she could then stand on in and be able to see me. Well she didn't hesitate at all and climbed on up the little overturned washbasin and then proceeded to climb right on in the bath with me! We then had a lovely bubble bath together.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lindor said:


> It was just a few days after we had got Miss Maggie Fluffy Legs that I decided that I was going to have a bath. I couldn't very well let my husband puppy sit so I took Maggie into the bathroom with me thinking that she couldn't get into too much trouble in such a small room. As I was having my bath, this little tiny head kept trying to pop up to see what I was doing. Being so small, she couldn't see over the edge of the tub so I turned her little bathtub over; which was a small plastic wash basin; and placed it on the floor beside the bathtub so that she could then stand on in and be able to see me. Well she didn't hesitate at all and climbed on up the little overturned washbasin and then proceeded to climb right on in the bath with me! We then had a lovely bubble bath together.


 I love that Barb, thank you so much I love it when I can see a picture of an event being described . . . . how sweet! (I promise I did not picture you naked . . . just saying)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Girl . . . . don't force me to scan back thru all your threads as I remember laughing at many of Lexi and Beemer's antics. You were one of the members I immediately thought of when I decided to do a chapter devoted to funny antics. It will not take you long to remember them as puppies and all the funny things they did. don't worry about format, I will help with that and Marzi the genius will correct me when I mess that up, so see . . . . we got this!! Now write me a story . . . . please . . . .



Alright. You got me.  

I will scan a bit to get some ideas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'll add I just need time to think


there have to be some of the poo stories - extending leads, nosy neighbour... Willow and the 'gift' leaving at the top of the stairs  Ozzie the Poo gourmet...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I should have loads of 'Oh Dudley!' stories, I've just tried to look back on my old posts but can only find them for this year, will have to have a search around the site a bit more when i have more time. (oh and i believe it was Ralph who swallowed the socks, Dudley just poo'd out a chewed off toy foxes leg!)


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

My max has an affinity for chewing paper... In particular credit card bills and parking tickets. And then shredding those papers into little tiny pieces so you can't tell what it was to begin with. Imagine trying to plead not guilty to a late parking ticket with "my dog ate the parking ticket" excuse.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Chapter 17!! Your doing well.
There was the time that Ralph rustled sheep.... A ewe and a lamb, the lamb got wedged in a tree stump and the mother played dead like a possum ! 
Not really that funny - I shouted that loud at him I weed!! 
& then the time my friend and I on a lovely walk ended up stuck in a stream (mini river!!) & myself starfished on my back in a muddy field!! All down to misbehaving poos!!
It was Ralph that swallowed a sock... Twice! (Not the same sock I hasten to add!!)
I would have to trawl or use the search button to get the stories back up if you wan them copying & pasting?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That story of Tracey on her back in the creek was one of the funniest ever. Well worth the search. It might be amalgamated with the sheep story to paint the incorrigible dog picture more vividly.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OK my friends . . . . Please search your old threads for some good stories. As soon as Carley is well and Thanksgiving is over I'm going to start writing again and need your stories! I remember reading a ga-zillion funny stories . . . where are they? I do not have a great memory and remembered 12 from Sami and Carley without even looking any up.
Come on . . . . help me


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I will try - I remember the first Christmas I had Molly and my very elderly aunt and uncle (both later 80's) asked me to bring her round to meet them 

After saying hello she did a quick circuit around the room and found the rubbish bin which she raided. I lifted the bin and put it on the table. One circuit of the table and she jumped onto a chair and then up onto the table to get the bin. Lifted her down, pushed all the chairs under the table and told her I had won 

She did another circuit of the table then grabbed the tablecloth between her teeth and pulled to pull the bin down


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I remember Donna telling one of chasing Ozzy before he snatched yet another 'freshly' fallen poo.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here you go nanci, I hope this works.......
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=29425&highlight=Ralph+stuck+sheep


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It worked Tracey! love that story. I had a bit of time earlier and found a few old threads but no real 'Oh Dudley!' moments yet - working on it though, of course I could have remembered it all wrong and he has always been a perfect angel...!! (the tatty stair tells another tale!)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawn I seem to remember that Dudley was a bit like Rufus, a never ending, challenging, madcap comedy show, there must be some stories somewhere.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here you go nanci, I hope this works.......
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=29425&highlight=Ralph+stuck+sheep


That's awesome Tracey . . . thank you so much!!


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yesterday was thanksgiving and I had 15 people over. max was loving the attention, and the food crumbs that fell from the table. 

As we are carving the turkey, he's sitting waiting for a piece to drop. We'll eventually, he decided he'd had enough of waiting. With our backs turned and turkey on the counter, he leaped and stole a drumstick and then started a chase through the house. I never saw him leap so high! But at least he appreciated my cooking.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure I have stories of my crazies...I am juts drawing a blank!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I am sure I have stories of my crazies...I am juts drawing a blank!!!


Thanks for trying to think of something for me Mo . . . . I'm sure you will remember something to tickle us again!! I will check back later to see what you have come up with.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have completed my Cockapoo book and am doing final editing now. Marzi has been so kind proof-reading for me during probably her busiest month of the entire year.
Unfortunately I did not get enough of your Cockapoo stories to make a decent volume chapter. I only counted 6 total and I need at least twice that.
Many thanks to all that took the time to submit a story.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! That was fast. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking forward to reading this!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The editing is proving to be more difficult and time consuming than the writing
I had so many thoughts running amuck in my brain that I typed VERY fast all the while writing notes on the side, even waking up at night to jot down a long forgotten story.
What Marzi received to proof read was probably on a 4th grade level. 
She properly red penned almost every paragraph. (and rightfully so)
Each chapter is fairly short and only 125 pages long in total.
Hopefully I will be ready to self-publish in late January. It will be paperback.
I'm not a brilliant writer so don't expect much. If nothing else my grand children will have a keepsake and possibly be encouraged to expand their minds to write.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so, so envious of Marzi. I just spent hours proof reading my daughters Masters thesis only to lose every single comment I made when I forgot to press save. Thankfully she would have ignored most of my comments anyway because at that level everything must be written to be as incomprehensible as possible.

Nanci I have a few self published books by my grandmother, they are among my most treasured possessions. Your grandchildren will cherish your book.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci you are a brilliant writer and please note I switched to green ink for suggestions rather than corrections in an effort to appear more friendly! And you have got better and better as the chapters hve gone on and I have not re read any of your altered first chapters... I'm very impressed by you, but then I always knew your book would be good.

And yes I am lucky and I think we should have a Friday night chapter a week of Nanci's book to enjoy on here


----------

